# What do you think of the 1Dx Mark II?



## RGF (Feb 2, 2016)

In the days and weeks leading up to the announcement a lot of us were speculating on what features the new camera would have or at least what we would like to see.

Now that the 1DX M2 is released, did Canon meet your expectations?

For me I would say they feel slightly short, though I may have been overly optimistic. I had hoped for 22-24 MP and a more focusing points. The two different card slots is a poor design decision for me, but I can understand why they did it. I would have preferred a configuration with 2 of the same.

I am pleased with the price, Canon reduced the intro price compared to the 1DX, at least in USD.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

Give and take a few. Would have preferred 2-4 more MP and matching slots, didn't expect f/8 for all AF points or on-chip ADC (although we have yet to see what difference that makes).


----------



## Greatland (Feb 2, 2016)

As a devout Canon Shooter I am biased. Also after having read some of the first hand reviews and seen the comments and images from some of the Canon shooters I am even more biased. This just may be the camera that I have been waiting for...no doubt after reading the comments from Rouse and a couple of others that this camera is an improvement over my 1DX that is worth the investment....have mine ordered already!


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Give and take a few. Would have preferred 2-4 more MP and matching slots, didn't expect f/8 for all AF points or on-chip ADC (although we have yet to see what difference that makes).



This.

I also was hoping for illuminated buttons, similar to Nikon's, as well as a third programmable button on the front of the camera. Not major disappointments, though. 

I'm giving some thought to upgrading. I have awhile to decide, at least!


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 3, 2016)

I am happy with the camera as is. For me it is the 61 f/8 points that pushed me over the edge to preorder it. Without that feature I don't think I would have preordered and would have had a more wait and see approach.

I'd rather use my 600+2x on the 1DX2 than the 600+1.4 on the 7D2 but with the 1DX I leaned more towards the 7D2 combo to keep all the AF points. The much better noise control on the 1DX2 (and 1DX) more than makes up for the loss of light compared to the 7D2.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 3, 2016)

It looks good but not enough for me to sell my "old" 1DX... I'll be waiting this one out and may pick one up towards the end of it cycle. Same will go for the 5D4, if it's only a modest bump I'll stick with the "old" ones too.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 3, 2016)

It's definitely on my radar to buy this thing instead of continually renting. I could see myself selling the 6D & 7D for certain...possibly my 5D3 to mitigate the out of pocket investment on this. It would pay for itself the rest of the way in 12 months. By then, I might go back and pick up a 5D4 too.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 3, 2016)

While there are improvements on paper, I find it hard to see how this will make significant a difference in the day of a typical user.
I am almost certain the IQ will be indistinguishable from the current model so the improvements need to be in AF and ergonomics. 
DPR's initial experience with a pre-production model was unimpressive in the AF department so we will need to see if progress is made on delivered units.

I always enjoyed the subjective aspects of using the 1D series but gladly gave it up when the 5D series came around.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2016)

I preordered one as it always seems like the new Canon bodies are far better in actual use than on paper. I also think the new features are definitely things that will benefit my wildlife work. I can always cancel my order if it turns out to be a dud, but I'm doubtful that will be the case.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

I think it met my expectations. I would have liked more dual cross-type AF points for f/2.8 though.

All f/8 does little for me with regards to stills for sport.

I am looking forward to testing it and reading the real-life reviews which will come, especially with regards to the battery life when shooting 4K at 50/60 fps.

I doubt I will be buying it though, but will wait until I test it before deciding, as from a stills perspective it is very close to the 1DX so will keep that, and may get a C100 or something else for video if I need it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 3, 2016)

Other than the on chip ADC and 2 more MPs, what are the significant differences between the 1DX and the 1DX II sensors?

Thanks.

sek


----------



## RGF (Feb 3, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> I preordered one as it always seems like the new Canon bodies are far better in actual use than on paper. I also think the new features are definitely things that will benefit my wildlife work. I can always cancel my order if it turns out to be a dud, but I'm doubtful that will be the case.



Agree. the canon improves the camera in ways that the specs can not tell. Looking forward to trying the new body.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

In case it's been missed, here is a blurb on the illuminated AF points. Big one for me having loved it on the 1D IV. Seems they went to great lengths to supply this feature.

"http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx_markii_red_af_illumination.shtml

Jack


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> In case it's been missed, here is a blurb on the illuminated AF points. Big one for me having loved it on the 1D IV. Seems they went to great lengths to supply this feature.
> 
> "http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx_markii_red_af_illumination.shtml
> 
> Jack



Very interesting, thanks for sharing.

The one thing I was hoping they would do is make the battery bars in the viewfinder more understandable.

I would like to know how many shots roughly, based on my shooting that day, I have left to go. Even a percentage would be preferable to bars like they have now.

Pity they have not done that, but the other improvements, and the flexibility to show what you want, is brilliant.


----------



## pwp (Feb 3, 2016)

Evolution not revolution was always going to be the reality. 20 mp is fine. In some almost intangible way 1DX files look better than my 5DIII images with identical shot, lens & settings. 1DX II files will push further out front.

Illuminated AF points is huge. Matching card slots would have been smart. I don't see any mention of Silent Shutter Mode. Did I miss that or didn't the feature make the final cut? The best AF is even better. More touch screen functionality would have been welcome, this seems a bit gutless.

Overall it pretty much meets expectations. The new camera will be familiar straight out of the box. 

Real world reviews and user responses with real, shipping cameras will reveal the juicy truth. 

-pw


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

pwp said:


> Evolution not revolution was always going to be the reality. 20 mp is fine. In some almost intangible way 1DX files look better than my 5DIII images with identical shot, lens & settings. 1DX II files will push further out front.
> 
> Illuminated AF points is huge. Matching card slots would have been smart. I don't see any mention of Silent Shutter Mode. Did I miss that or didn't the feature make the final cut? The best AF is even better. More touch screen functionality would have been welcome, this seems a bit gutless.
> 
> ...



There is supposed to be a silent mode, but I await a video to show how silent.

As you said, real world reviews, where people are not scared of upsetting Canon, are the key. I await them too.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 3, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution not revolution was always going to be the reality. 20 mp is fine. In some almost intangible way 1DX files look better than my 5DIII images with identical shot, lens & settings. 1DX II files will push further out front.
> ...


I expect the 1DX-II silent continuous mode to be the same as the 5Ds/R in high speed continuous. (i.e. a huge improvement over how loud the 5D-III is when shooting at 6fps)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

With the 1D IV in closer range more than a few birds have told me they thought they were being shot, literally.  And with pre-flash; they imagined electrocution. 

Jack


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> With the 1D IV in closer range more than a few birds have told me they thought they were being shot, literally.  And with pre-flash; they imagined electrocution.
> 
> Jack



You know a lot of clever birds. I should take you out for a beer to meet some....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

Pichu doesn't seem to mind since he's figured it all out and told me so, literally. 

He loves flash too.

Jack


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

ok


----------



## Viggo (Feb 3, 2016)

I wonder this: Did they finally make the "quality/res"-button programmable to something else? I seriously haven't touched that button ONCE on the 1d4 or the 1dx.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> In case it's been missed, here is a blurb on the illuminated AF points. Big one for me having loved it on the 1D IV. Seems they went to great lengths to supply this feature.
> 
> http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx_markii_red_af_illumination.shtml



Thanks! Indeed – the AF points are now *not* part of the transmissive LCD.


----------



## RGF (Feb 5, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > In case it's been missed, here is a blurb on the illuminated AF points. Big one for me having loved it on the 1D IV. Seems they went to great lengths to supply this feature.
> ...



Until the battery get fairly low, I don't care the number of shots left. Then a simple warning, change color if < 20% to yellow and to red when < 10% and when really low (perhaps < 3-5%) flash red.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

RGF said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Forget the colors, isn't it time they implement a sweet sexy female voice; "sir your battery is about to expire".

Jack


----------



## RGF (Feb 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



sexist. Why not a husky masculine voice, "sweetie, your battery needs your loving attention". 

actually what I would like to see is voice recognition added to the camera. Sort of like Siri - [Camera name] F8, or [camera name] increase exposure comp by 1/3 of stop

Now that would be handy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

I actually paused before writing "female" voice cause I know there are a few women on here, but ultimately I failed. Really, Canon should just release two gendered cameras.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2016)

Here is one where the D5 slaughters the 1DX II, on paper of course. Almost as good as Monty Python! ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDiTQRET4VA

Jack


----------



## bedford (Feb 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I actually paused before writing "female" voice cause I know there are a few women on here, but ultimately I failed. Really, Canon should just release two gendered cameras.
> 
> Jack



Why only two? 

Oliver


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is one where the D5 slaughters the 1DX II, on paper of course. Almost as good as Monty Python! ;D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDiTQRET4VA
> 
> Jack



Funny. I went to his website and learned that in addition to being a fan of comic book heroes and stuffed toys, he is also a *typical* Nikon fanboy. He likes all of his toys!


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 6, 2016)

I voted for hot camera that exceeded my expectations. For me this will be a major upgrade over my current equipment - at least a 2 stop (maybe 3) improvement in mid to high ISO performance over my 5D2. The video specs finally meet my expectations and I'll likely start shooting video with some regularity.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2016)

bedford said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I actually paused before writing "female" voice cause I know there are a few women on here, but ultimately I failed. Really, Canon should just release two gendered cameras.
> ...



Yes I thought about that but decided to keep my mouth shut. Of course you were thinking of English where it is he,she and it as opposed to French for example. I don't remember my French - is a camera a he or she. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one where the D5 slaughters the 1DX II, on paper of course. Almost as good as Monty Python! ;D
> ...



One would have to conclude that his performance is strictly aimed at getting hits through irritation, no?

However, the Ken fellow turned Canon fanboy is far worse. I'd run away and hide for the rest of my life if I'd been writing as he does and yet these people just don't perceive that they are making fools of themselves. Or maybe they do but it's the way they make money and I'm the dumb one. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2016)

Viggo said:


> I wonder this: Did they finally make the "quality/res"-button programmable to something else? I seriously haven't touched that button ONCE on the 1d4 or the 1dx.



Not sure if this is what you're referring to but in my use of the 1D IV, I was annoyed that when reviewing a shot I hit the magnify it would go to almost 100% and then I had to wait while, with my finger on the -, I'd bring it back down. If I happened to get to full size and went past (smaller) then the + button would take me back to 100% instead of the immediately previous full size. I searched and searched for some way to not have that immediate 100% (OK for focus check only) but never found it. The 6D is way better in this regard with the shutter speed dial changing magnification and a choice of what degree of magnification initially. Any comment, was the 1DX different? 

Jack


----------



## RGF (Feb 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I actually paused before writing "female" voice cause I know there are a few women on here, but ultimately I failed. Really, Canon should just release two gendered cameras.
> 
> Jack



Let the voice be a menu feature.

But seriously why not have the camera have voice recognition - limit functions and would need some feature that would let it only pay attention to you (name, push a button, train it to recognize your voice, ...).


----------



## RGF (Feb 6, 2016)

Viggo said:


> I wonder this: Did they finally make the "quality/res"-button programmable to something else? I seriously haven't touched that button ONCE on the 1d4 or the 1dx.



I would like to see the buttons backlit for night time shooting.

Also have the quality / res button double as as series button. Menu function to change its function. Push it once to mark the start of series (pan, HDR, focus stacking, ...), push it again to mark the end of the series. Have DPP and LR able to read start / stop flags in the meta data and in the case of LR automatically place the images in a stack.

When in the series mode the button could light up, or perhaps the start flag is a quick push and the end of series push a long push. 

Lots of ways to implement. with a bit of testing Canon could come up with a good way to do it.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 7, 2016)

RGF said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder this: Did they finally make the "quality/res"-button programmable to something else? I seriously haven't touched that button ONCE on the 1d4 or the 1dx.
> ...



Interesting question. There are several videos out on the web that should be able to answer that question. The videos show the menu screens related to reassigning button functionality. If I recall correctly, 13 of the buttons can be reprogrammed. I'll try to find more info when I have time, but for now I would guess the answer is yes.


Check this YouTube video from Canon at about 7:54
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVZbOWXJQnY
I'm not familiar with the icon associated with that particular button.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 7, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



5fps
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos1dx_markii_gallery.shtml

Mentions it @ 2.00 into the video.

Just how silent yet to be determined.

Regards how I feel about the 1Dx II, it's about what I expected & wanted, Personally I don't want an upgraded Camera to be off the wall with new & irrelevant features, if I want that I buy the Sony RX1R II, which I did, and I enjoy the Camera, what I wanted in the 1Dx II was an increase if frame rate, done, a usable increase in Low ISO, done (and re the D5 which shoots an 3 million ISO, good luck with that Nikon users, I hope it works out), the f/8 on all 61 AF points was unexpected but as I use long lenses with the 1.4x converter, it's a great feature that will assist, the video features may get me to use video more often.

All round I like what Canon have done here, enough of an upgrade for me to Pre Order 2 units.


----------

